# Black beauty



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a few snaps of a beautiful grinder that I managed to acquire for peanuts, I am going to do a complete strip down and rebuild/restore thread on this, beatings are toast but it still runs

Can anyone guess what it is though


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what coffee machine is that?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a beauty.

Is it an ek42?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like a vintage ek43 @coffeechap ?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

That really is a beauty, whatever it is. Love the 50s-60s..(?) looks, maybe a forerunner of EK43? Whatever it turns out to be I think I might well end up looking out for one if only just for the looks and engineering. Hope you eventually get a good quality grind out of it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice set up, and tamper


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It looks like the meat grinder my grandma used to have.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I like that hopper


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

icom102 said:


> what coffee machine is that?


Looks like an Astoria Perla Lever


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it is an early Santos of some sort


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Mahlkonig w1bn ... or closely related model


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

khampal said:


> Mahlkonig w1bn ... or closely related model


Yep, my verdict too - Mahlkönig Stawert W1BN. ( just beat me to it, took a fair amount of googling that!







)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gotta love the curves and the way the hopper shape matches the rear motor cover, has to be the best looking grinder ive ever seen


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

khampal said:


> Mahlkonig w1bn ... or closely related model


Indeed! Well done


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

At least I got the maker right if not the model! Well done to the 2 sleuths.



coffeechap said:


> Indeed! Well done
> 
> View attachment 33882


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

That would look great painted the same colour as the machine. The curves on both compliment each other


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would be tempted to keep it stock as its pretty rare, I suppose its just a coat of paint, the originals all seem to have been a mid tone gold, which although not an instinctive choice compliments the silver metal parts. The trick will be matching the original typeface on the Mhalkonig red labels for the motor although the current ones are pretty close - http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/mahlkonig-red-sticker/


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a gorgeous thing.

Is is viable as a grinder? Burrs?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Really like the black even if it isn't original, it just looks right somehow. Burr chamber looks relatively small though? The quality of the machined parts look great and fairly good nick for its age - think I'm going to enjoy this thread.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I would have said a Minerva before I read the answer. One of those came up on ebay and I was tempted since it had 75mm burrs. Same Santos shape. Fuji is another with the same shape.

The thing that puts me off is comments from Santos users that there isn't much range at the espresso end of the grind.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

And it has "only" a 0.28kW motor. Guess these are real, old fashioned watts.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nikko said:


> And it has "only" a 0.28kW motor. Guess these are real, old fashioned watts.


no panic 0.28KW is 280Watts in new money


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Indeed! Well done


 @coffeechap Since I got it right, can the prize be you telling me what your thoughts on the Perla are? I would love to see some more of it too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

khampal said:


> @coffeechap Since I got it right, can the prize be you telling me what your thoughts on the Perla are? I would love to see some more of it too.


Am really enjoying the la Perla, it's a bit of a beast though (size wise) but produces great coffee. It has the cheaper if the commercial groups available and is a boiler fed thermosyphon design. It has steam by the bucket load and because it has a 6 litre boiler the recovery is instant. I can start another thread if folk are interested, but I won't have it for long as it will have to go soon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Am really enjoying the la Perla, it's a bit of a beast though (size wise) but produces great coffee. It has the cheaper if the commercial groups available and is a boiler fed thermosyphon design. It has steam by the bucket load and because it has a 6 litre boiler the recovery is instant. I can start another thread if folk are interested, but I won't have it for long as it will have to go soon.


Would love to see a thread on the Perla. Can't see myself ever owning one due to the size but I can still drool over the pics.


----------

